# Las Vegas BIG Smoke Weekend - Herf Planned 11-8-2014



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Anybody going to Las Vegas this weekend for the *BIG Smoke*?

We're helping *CRA *promote their "*CRA Meet & Greet*" Saturday afternoon.

*Free Admission*, Raffle Prizes, Full Service Bar, Food, Cigars. . . :boohoo: Live Band.









Event Location:
*Harrah's Hotel Casino* right across the *Strip* from the *Mirage* in the *Carnival Court Bar*. 
It's right on the *Strip * (outside) next to the entrance to the new *LINQ * . . . 
. . . THE WORLD'S TALLEST OBSERVATION WHEEL

Stop by and say hello!​


----------

